# Pob's Prep for the Inter over 90 kg UKBFF Hercules 2009



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

I started this journal on James Llewellin's forum but moved it here at 6 weeks out due to being others journal's of guys competing in the show on here so thought having the kept together would be more interesting  here is a recap of some posts I have made so far;

*Post from July 17th 2009*

Some of you on here may know me from posting on other forums but for those who do not just a quick recap of the past shows I have competed in. I came 2nd at the wabba Mr Hercules 1st timers class in september 2007 with a body weight of 14 stone and 9 lbs my 2nd show was the muscle mayhem novice tall class in may 2008 where I came 2nd again with a body weight of 16 stone 7 lbs the shows were 8 months apart with nearly a 2 stone stage increase. The show I have chosen next is the ukbff mr hercules on october 25th from monday the 20th of july it will be 14 weeks out till this show, the main reason for choosing this show is that it is being held in my home town and being held at the venue where I worked as a doorman at for 7 and a half years and its a qualifier for the following years britain giving me a whole year to be the best I can.

When I was 22 weeks out I had a body weight of 20 and a half stone the heaviest and strongest I have ever been, before my last show the heaviest I had reached was just under 18 stone.

Bellow is 2 pics of me at this weight;



















Through my off season I have had suffered nerve and ligament problems in my ankle causing a loss of movement in my right ankle this was due to an infection I had in june 2008 that caused swelling in the area that damaged the my ankle I was told I will regain sensation and movement over time so all free weight exercises were out for legs and machine use only not what I wanted when my physique was allready top heavy. I have not weighed myself recently but I have been adding 30 min cardio before meal 1 5 times a week from 18 weeks out. Any way down to my prep for 14 weeks out for the inter over 90kg.

*DIET*

1) 50 grams blended protein, 75 grams dry weight oatmeal.

2) 200 grams cooked weight extra lean mince beef made into burgers, 75 grams dry weight brown basmati rice.

3) 200 grams chicken cooked weight, 75 grams dry weight brown basmati rice.

4) 60 grams wms 15 - 20 minutes later 50 grams whey isolate.

5) 200 grams chicken cooked weight, 75 grams dry weight brown basmati rice.

6) 50 grams blended protein and 50 grams of powdered oats.

7) 200 grams cooked weight of white fish and broccoli.

8) 25 grams of blended protein which I awake 2 - 3 hours in to my sleep to have then back to sleep.

with meals 2, 3, 6 and 7 I have 1 369 oil cap and 1 cla cap.

*Training*

Mon - Chest and Biceps.

Tues - Light Quads, Intense Hamstrings and Calves.

Wed - Rest

Thur - Shoulders and Triceps.

Fri - Light Hamstrings, Intense Quads and Calves.

Sat - Back, Rear Delts and Traps.

Sun - Rest

Cardio will be performed before meal 1 for 30 minutes and post work out 10 minutes.

I will post my training up for 1 week to show the training style and exercises I do as I go then post if I make any changes.

*Post from July 31st 2009*

From monday the 3rd of august I will be 12 weeks out to the hercules im staying consistant in my plan and routine the only thing that will change from monday is that my cardio before meal 1 will be increased to 40 minutes every day and my post workout cardio will be 20 minutes and on non weight training days my carbs will be decreased only 2 days wednesday and sunday in the meals where I have 75 grams of oats and brown rice these will be 50 grams and meals where I have 1 cap of 369 oil and 1 cla these will be 2 of each again only on the wednesday and sunday at the moment. Bellow are a couple of pics taken on monday the 27th of july which was 13 weeks out, and yes I know I look like a loon in the 2nd pic but was to knackered to pose for another 1 lol.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

looking good to me mate...good luck with ya prep!!


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Post from August 24th 2009*

I havnt updated this journal for a while due to being ill and after recovering trying to get my mind, heart and full motivation back into my prep. It all started on sunday august the 2nd when I awoke in the early hours with heavy vomiting and a temperature of 41 later on I started getting bad joint pain through out my body I was later diagnosed with swine flu and on tuesday august the 4th I started my 5 day course of tami flu. On thursday august the 13th I started back my weight training and full diet again since then I have just been following the out layed plan apart from my leg traing which due to my ankle injury begining to worsen again I had to stop doing the HIT training with the rest pause and dropsets and follow a 3 sets of 12 to 15 reps on all leg exercises I still use the FST-7 exercises at the end of the body part training. As I type this I am now 9 weeks out to the hercules and at 1 week out will be looked over to see if I am ready if this is not the case the stars of tomorrow show is 3 weeks after the hercules but right now im going to bust my ar5se into being ready on time and being in the shape of my life this week I will attempt to get some new pictures up aswell as some minor changes that will take place at the 8 week mark.

*Post from September 09th 2009*

Well september the 14th will be the 6 week out mark this is where my diet and other use will begin to change on monday I will post my updated diet and each day that week post what I trained and how I did it and will see the changes from the begining of my prep changing minor exercises and intensity levels I will post more regular on here as the final 6 weeks moods feelings and body changes will change on a daily bassis up till now it has just been sticking to the plan with little changes and thats it now is where it gets harder!

My weight on monday the 7th of september was 17 stone 10 day after a binge meal i felt and looked more watery the day after it which dosnt normally happen? Bellow is a pic taken on monday the 7th at this weight and 7 weeks out.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Right now at the 6 week point weighed myself this morning and at 17 stone 7 lbs making a 3 lb lose since last week and here as promised is the new diet for 6 weeks out;

*DIET*

1) 25 grams whey isolate 25 grams blended source protein, 50 grams powdered oats.

2) 200 grams cooked weight extra lean mince beef made into burgers, 50 grams dry weight brown basmati rice.

3) 200 grams chicken cooked weight, 50 grams dry weight brown basmati rice.

4) 50 grams wms 15 - 20 minutes later 50 grams whey isolate.

5) 200 grams chicken cooked weight, 50 grams dry weight brown basmati rice.

6) 25 grams whey isolate 25 grams blended source protein and 1 table spoon of natural peanut butter.

7) 200 grams cooked weight of white fish and broccoli.

8) 25 grams of blended source protein 1 table spoon of extra virgin olive oil which I awake 2 - 3 hours in to my sleep to have then back to sleep.

with meals 2, 3, 6 and 7 I have 2 369 oil cap and 1 cla cap

Now for training at the 6 week point I will first start of yet another problem that arose for me sunday envolving my right quad yes the same side as my bad ankle I have some kind of infection in the area which is causing great pain effecting my walking movement (very hard to move it or get any range of motion) this is being treated with pain killers and anti-biotics and blood tests to make sure everything is ok the perks of working in A&E I guess, the usual came of I need to keep leg elevated and just rest but im 6 weeks out from my show now so no way better then the fast pace hill walking I have been doing ive decided to use my exercise bike for cardio untill my leg is better to take 1 hour 40 minutes of cardio a day. This morning I performed 1 hour before meal 1 on my bike I will perform a further hour after chest and biceps this evening where I will document my workout and say how my leg is holding out and feeling.


----------



## chilesy (Jul 25, 2009)

Good luck with the prep mate and the leg,Be at the show to cheer you on as im from colchester myself


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin very good in the recent pic mate bad news on the injuries but looks like ure right on track and still consuming a decent amount of food which is good.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

hilly2008 said:


> lookin very good in the recent pic mate bad news on the injuries but looks like ure right on track and still consuming a decent amount of food which is good.


 Thanks mate just going to keep pluging away and hope all comes together on the day


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

looking good there ...your shoulders and arms kinda remind me of Milos Sarcevs'.

which gym you training mate? looks very similar to warrens gym in seven kings...


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

This evening was chest and biceps normaly I would do abs after this workout but with the inflamination in my thigh this was a no no any way the work out went like this.

Chest

25 deg low incline smith machine press

1 x 15

1 x 12

1 x 5 drop set then a further 5 reps

1 x 12

upright hammer style machine press

1 x 12

1 x 5 dropset further 6 reps then had the weight lifted to perform 2 controled negatives

1 x 12

cable crossovers

1 x 12

1 set of 5 dropset further 4 reps dropset further 6 reps

pec deck flye

fst-7

Biceps

Single arm straight bar preacher machine

1 x 15

1 x 12

1 x 5 dropset further 2 reps then weight lifted and 2 negatives done

1 x 12

ez barbell curls

1 x 12

1 x 6 dropset further 3 reps

1 x 10

alt hammer curls

1 x 12

1 x 8 dropset 4 further reps

1 x 12

I was watery today due to the anti- biotics and pain killers but felt better then I thought I would was just a bit paranoid in falling over lol took a pic on my camera phone after just to show a 6 weeks out most muscular


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

bassmonster said:


> looking good there ...your shoulders and arms kinda remind me of Milos Sarcevs'.
> 
> which gym you training mate? looks very similar to warrens gym in seven kings...


 thanks mate im a fan of milos structure shape aswell as dennis wolf's I train at hercules gym in colchester


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Best of luck with the run in Pob - i'll be at the Hercules with the UK-M contingent hopefully :thumbup1:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Told you to get it up mate, nice one.

Lovely transformation mate, looking excellent for 6 weeks out and big improvements since last year!

Vascularity really coming out, even the more granular effect in the upper body can start to be seen, you will be nice and ripped for the hercules mate. Keep going bro, stick to the same pattern, then at 4 weeks out adjust again for final 3 weeks (until last week, deplete and load).

Chat tomo mate, tc.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Look great in that last pic mate! Good luck with the rest of the diet, will keep popping in.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Yes Pob, certainly looking like your on track mate...looking good too..

I know how you feel with the antibiotics etc as i was the same for a week prior to the Leicester show before i got put on them. What didnt help was it was the 1st time i'd ever had antibiotics and didnt exactly realise that the real sickly feeling and feeling deadbeat was due to them not agreeing with me....

Keep at it bud, i'll be following the program.

I was wanting to do this show myself. However my good lady decided to book a weekend away the weekend after the Notts finals coincidently. She must of known that this was the Hercules date as i'd hinted about it a few times......and funny enough she's had anough of the diets.....you woulkd think she was eating chicken and brocolli day in and day out, lol....

Good luck


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Ak_88 said:


> Best of luck with the run in Pob - i'll be at the Hercules with the UK-M contingent hopefully :thumbup1:


be good for you to be there buddy the more support for every one on here the better!


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Britbb said:


> Told you to get it up mate, nice one.
> 
> Lovely transformation mate, looking excellent for 6 weeks out and big improvements since last year!
> 
> ...


 that you did mate just sticking to the plan now watch everything come in oh and you have a show to win this weekend bro pics ive seen cant wait to see you loaded up and dry


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

dan05 said:


> Look great in that last pic mate! Good luck with the rest of the diet, will keep popping in.


thanks appreciate it :thumb:



BRABUS said:


> Yes Pob, certainly looking like your on track mate...looking good too..
> 
> I know how you feel with the antibiotics etc as i was the same for a week prior to the Leicester show before i got put on them. What didnt help was it was the 1st time i'd ever had antibiotics and didnt exactly realise that the real sickly feeling and feeling deadbeat was due to them not agreeing with me....
> 
> ...


 lol at the mo im single but think yhe mum of my daughter is feeling the effects of this diet to lol shame your going to be away but hey your going to love that break im hopefully going to take my daughter to euro disney after the stars show for her birthday to start a fight with mickey mouse and run off with minnie! lol Are you going to be at the leamington or brummie shows?


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Today upon waking I performed 1 hour cardio on the exercise bike i trained legs best I could very light did 10 sets of leg extensions 10 sets of hamstring curls and 10 sets of standing calf raises with 30 seconds between each set using very light weight just to get the movement back it hurt but the range of motion is back then I strapped my foot to exercise bike peddle and pperformed another hour hopefully over the next day or 2 I will be back to my walking


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Looking awesome mate, I'll b at the show...may even b competing so b gd to hav a little chat backstage again


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Keep it up bro, considering yr health problems and niggles, u looking great.. most others would have probably quit...


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

XJPX said:


> Looking awesome mate, I'll b at the show...may even b competing so b gd to hav a little chat backstage again


Awsome Jordan hope you do mate the more the merrier of the guys off here  be an enjoyable day



greekgod said:


> Keep it up bro, considering yr health problems and niggles, u looking great.. most others would have probably quit...


 Thanks mate im determined to see this through no matter what ive had 2 2nd place finishes got the bit in my teeth to try make this 1 a 1st


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Today I awoke at 4am after not alot of sleep maybe just over 3 hours? Today wednesday the 16th of september was non weight training day, when I got myself out of bed my leg felt alot better today I could still feel the area where I had my problems but felt ready to start my walking for cardio I was on an early shift at work and each week follow a different shift pattern which means adjusting each week to it, I took my eca and walked in to work which is a combination of flat surfaces and hills which is ideal this took just over 1 hour which was perfect after I finished work this afternoon I came home for a 2 hour nap and upon waking after this took an eca and walked to the gym which took 40 minutes and getting there did a further 20 minutes on the treadmill then chilled out and had a chat and catch up with some of the guys.

Ok regarding my diet with all the journals on here and over other forums people never talk about having a bad day and letting there diet slip above there set cheat meal im sure 80% of the 1s posted have just never admit it in there journal to others or im sure in some cases to them selves but over the last 10 days I have cheated not through lack of will power but through run down and feeling depleted normal procedure would be to either cut back on cardio or to up the clean carbs slightly well I thought I would try something a bit different I had 1 big junk meal every other day for the last 10 days and my my feelings afterwards are apart from a bit of extra water from the sodium obviously I dropped a few pounds tightened up a hell of alot but allso full and vascular at the same time! I am not going to continue this practice as im sure it was just the initial shock to my system and every week from now untill 2 weeks out I will have 1 high clean carb refeed day a week which will be using my instinct and how I feel to what day but it will take place on a weight training day only and 1 junk food meal which will take place on any day I choose as long as its not the same day, day before or day after my refeed.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Just stumbled on these 2 vouchers I wonder where I am going for next weeks cheat :thumb:

http://vouchers.pizzahutoffers.co.uk/50percent?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=50%+off+and+£8.99+database+email+01Sept09

http://vouchers.pizzahutoffers.co.uk/899MenuOffer?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=50%+off+and+%A38.99+database+email+01Sept09


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

XJPX said:


> Looking awesome mate, I'll b at the show...may even b competing so b gd to hav a little chat backstage again


Be good to all have doughnuts backstage more like Pmsl that will make 3 of us!

And then off to pizza hut directly after, followed by a couple of tubs of ben n jerries ice cream:thumb:

Hercules gonna be a brilliant show, i think i will go for it as well (will be in super heavies, but use it for the experience as well).

Scott always puts on a fantastic show, so best way to enjoy it would be to actually participate in it on stage directly!

Gaz you are gonna come in looking easily your best ever, lovely condition with added size as well!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

pob80 said:


> Today I awoke at 4am after not alot of sleep maybe just over 3 hours? Today wednesday the 16th of september was non weight training day, when I got myself out of bed my leg felt alot better today I could still feel the area where I had my problems but felt ready to start my walking for cardio I was on an early shift at work and each week follow a different shift pattern which means adjusting each week to it, I took my eca and walked in to work which is a combination of flat surfaces and hills which is ideal this took just over 1 hour which was perfect after I finished work this afternoon I came home for a 2 hour nap and upon waking after this took an eca and walked to the gym which took 40 minutes and getting there did a further 20 minutes on the treadmill then chilled out and had a chat and catch up with some of the guys.
> 
> Ok regarding my diet with all the journals on here and over other forums people never talk about having a bad day and letting there diet slip above there set cheat meal im sure 80% of the 1s posted have just never admit it in there journal to others or im sure in some cases to them selves but over the last 10 days I have cheated not through lack of will power but through run down and feeling depleted normal procedure would be to either cut back on cardio or to up the clean carbs slightly well I thought I would try something a bit different I had 1 big junk meal every other day for the last 10 days and my my feelings afterwards are apart from a bit of extra water from the sodium obviously I dropped a few pounds tightened up a hell of alot but allso full and vascular at the same time! I am not going to continue this practice as im sure it was just the initial shock to my system and every week from now untill 2 weeks out I will have 1 high clean carb refeed day a week which will be using my instinct and how I feel to what day but it will take place on a weight training day only and 1 junk food meal which will take place on any day I choose as long as its not the same day, day before or day after my refeed.


sounds like a good idea to me pal and its obviously having some benefit.

so have you just been having 1 refeed day so far during this prep?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hey pob, good photos on page 1

its amazing what a good refeed can do to your body as well as your mental side of things. Probably kicked your metabolism up a gear too.

looking forward to the final pics, i saw you in person at the south coast show (i was sat in front of Dmcc) and you looked fecking huge.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

just saw this. great size on the first page, really good wide physique  well done!


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Britbb said:


> Be good to all have doughnuts backstage more like Pmsl that will make 3 of us!
> 
> And then off to pizza hut directly after, followed by a couple of tubs of ben n jerries ice cream:thumb:
> 
> ...


 mate we will make a great day of it and the food has to be done aswell the restaurants wont know whats hit them ha right now you should be in front of your new tv loading up a treat :thumb:


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

hilly2008 said:


> sounds like a good idea to me pal and its obviously having some benefit.
> 
> so have you just been having 1 refeed day so far during this prep?


up untill my 10 day junk bing out lol I was having 1 refeed day and 1 1 hour junk window both these days happened the day after non weight training days the monday and thursday cause days I didnt weight train wednesday and sunday I would lower my carbs



Incredible Bulk said:


> hey pob, good photos on page 1
> 
> its amazing what a good refeed can do to your body as well as your mental side of things. Probably kicked your metabolism up a gear too.
> 
> looking forward to the final pics, i saw you in person at the south coast show (i was sat in front of Dmcc) and you looked fecking huge.


 it certainly is mate just a nice shock to the body and mind and got me my confidence back after all the negative points of the prep I remember you mate I was hung over with a slin and test mr potato head lol


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

BigDom86 said:


> just saw this. great size on the first page, really good wide physique  well done!


 chears mate :beer: just need to fill it out abit more


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Today I was on an early at work again so I left my house to walk in which was just over an hour late this afternoon I trained shoulders and triceps then walked home uphill from the gym which took 40 minutes, this is how my work out went;

*Shoulders*

Plate loaded hammer style press

1 x 15

1 x 12

1 x 5 with a dropset and a further 4 reps

1 x 10

Dumbell seated side raises

1 x 12

1 x 6 dropset 4 more reps another drop with 5 more reps

1 x 10

1 arm cable side raises

1 x 12

1 x 5 dropset 3 further reps another drop 4 more reps

1 x 10

*Triceps*

Pressdowns

2 x 15 warm up

45 deg skull crushers

1 x 12

1 x 6 then press the weight for 3 slow reps then dropset 4 reps then press for 3 reps

1 x 12

cable 1 arm pull down

1 x 12

1 x 6 dropset 4 further reps dropset 3 further reps

1 x 10

cambered bar pressdowns

FST 7

*Abs*

hanging knee raises 4 x 20

rope crunches 4 sets of 20

seated reverse crunches 4 sets of 20

Broomstick twists 100 reps

Then as I said my 40 minute uphill walk home with my 50 grams of waxy maize when I got in off work now untill monday night where I start my nights so just going to train and rest apart from sunday where I am going to the leamington show to support Adam brit bb :thumb:


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Well today I awoke and walked to the gym which was 40 minutes then jumped on the treadmill for a further 20 minutes then had my first meal. Afterwards I had my daughter who is is 4 next month today which was nice and took my mind off food untill she wanted to go to burger king gggrr but taking her shoping then to the park uplifted my drained run down spirits today despite her telling every one at her pre school teachers aswell that my daddy wears blue knickers on stage erm thanks for that Amara! :laugh:

Later on in the evening I returned to the gym to train legs it went like this;

*Hamstrings*

lying leg curls

1 x 20

1 x 15

3 x 12

standing 1 leg curl

3 x 12

*Quads*

leg extension

1 x 20

1 x 15

3 x 12

45 deg leg press

1 x 20

6 x 12

leg extension

FST 7

*Calves*

standing calf raise

1 x 20

1 x 15

3 x 12

toe press on 45 deg leg press

3 x 12

standing calf raise

FST 7

After this I walked home for 40 minutes to have a relaxing night in with my legs up feeling leaner and alot dryer today aswell :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha i bet that made the other kids envious. did the teacher not ask for a picture 

Hows he leg holding up?


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

hilly2008 said:


> haha i bet that made the other kids envious. did the teacher not ask for a picture
> 
> Hows he leg holding up?


 ha she prob thought by what my lil angel said I was something out the film the bird cage lol quads holding up well slight dull ache but alot better then it was thanks just the nerve and ligament injury I have in that ankle area still hinders me alot after a year im just sticking to my plan and try qualify


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Today I woke up and did my 40 minute walk to the gym and had my first meal when I got there then made my way into town for a sun bed and do a few bits I had my 2nd meal sitting in the park then returned to the gym to tain back rear delts and traps 

*Back*

Palms up machine pull overs

1 x 15

1 x 12

1 x 5 then a dropset and 4 further reps

1 x 10

palms up reverse grip pulldowns

1 x 12

1 x 6 then dropset of 5 further reps

1 x 10

bent over barbell rows

1 x 12

1 x 10

1 x 5 then dropset 6 further reps

1 x 10

rope grip cable pull overs (normally a plate loaded row machine but was in use)

FST 7

reverse pec deck flye

3 x 12

dumbell shrugs

3 x 12

hyper extensions

1 x 12

cant remember the reps but was a tripple dropset

1 x 10

abs

leg raises 4 x 20

rope crunches 4 x 20

After this work out I walked home for 40 minute cardioI am working the door tonight so will walk home after that which is another 40 minutes. Today I felt exhausted and just wanted to stop curl up and go to sleep but I kept plodding through and sticking to the plan. A few pics were taken today on my camera phone to show my back excuse the crap quality but I think you get the idea


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

very good back. impressive V you got going on there 

what is your training structure (split) look like for the week?


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

BigDom86 said:


> very good back. impressive V you got going on there
> 
> what is your training structure (split) look like for the week?


 Thanks dude at the mo it falls like this;

Mon - Chest, Biceps, Abs

Tues - Legs

Wed - Rest

Thur - Shoulders, Triceps, Abs

Fri - Legs

Sat - Back, Rear Delts,Traps, Abs

Sun - Rest

After the show all this will change to prioritise legs more for the off season and training less days for recovery and rest.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

legs twice. once heavy and once light or something?


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

BigDom86 said:


> legs twice. once heavy and once light or something?


 It started like that but had to reduce the weight and added fst 7

Tues would be light pump quads all out intense hams and calves while Fri would be light pump hams all out intense quads and calves but havnt been consistant with leg training this year due to injury and it has allways been an area I need to bring up


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Heres a couple more pics taken again on my phone still very watery but have the changes in just over a week at 4 weeks out yet to come


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Ripped m8, you have huge boulder shoulders like.

What do you recommend for your back routine m8, for the width? im needing more width in my back, v-taper. Thanks.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Looking good, Pob! See ya tomorrow - Amy's coming...


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

pob80 said:


> Heres a couple more pics taken again on my phone still very watery but have the changes in just over a week at 4 weeks out yet to come


Nice bro!!!

Nice and ripped already, you will be shredded come show day!

Also when you carb up and are full, your muscles will fill out and youll get that real full look along with the paper thin shredded skin.

Totally spot on mate, lovely work!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin wicked mate right on track


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice vest!!!


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

hilly2008 said:


> lookin wicked mate right on track


thanks buddy way to go yet 



Fantom said:


> Nice vest!!!


 ha chears Si may need to order couple more


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Today I treated as a days rest from everything including cardio and I went to the Leamington Spa show to watch and help out Adam Brit bb backstage in the inter over 90kg class which is the same class I will be doing but for next years britain, the standard was very high with all 4 of the guys deserving to be up there Adam managed 3rd people say he should have got 2nd but main thing is he got 3rd and like a true bodybuilder soldier is going do the midlands show in 2 weeks come in tighter and earn that qualifying spot his physique deserves. Tomorrow was going to have a high clean carb day but after adam came off stage we went for a walk and a chat and stumbled on a pizza hut lol so going to have a normal diet carb week with junk meal next sunday then no more junk 4 weeks out and just high clean carb refeeds seeing today made my plan more evident I need to bring condition condition condition with that nice paper thin dry grainy look that is my plan and I will bring it. Had a chance to speak with a few guys Pete Lawson a true gent and was 2 weeks out himself even BIG Harold M who was a top guy heres a few pics off my phone and yes Adam I will post Amys photo when I get it of you beating me in a bicep pose off lol


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Haha, thanx for today bro...that pizza hut experience was funny wasnt it. Sitting there for ages asking where the food was lol.

Inevitable it would end up a cheat day i guess...but main thing is that your program is fixed now and sorted for last 5 weeks. Today basically showed me the lesson (and u i guess as well, as it was a bit of a shock) that taking for granted something on size and shape is not the way to play it, condition has to be 100% each time. That is what you need to bring and i can see you are on track as well, it's all there for you and will come!

Thanx for the help backstage today mate, was v kind of you, after all these shows are over this year we will go out and have a huge party!

Oh, def post that pic that amy took of us both doing the biceps pose together hahaha :thumb: (but your arms still look great mate, massive improvements on them an basically touching 20 inch, can see the extra size this year standing out a mile!).


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking good britbb and pob arm looking huge in that pic mate


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

hilly2008 said:


> looking good britbb and pob arm looking huge in that pic mate


 He was mate if eric guy posts some photos up you will see just how good a standerd it was in his class and all though hard to see there Adam had arms over 20 and a half inches cold in that shape and thanks ive been trying bring my arms up as in the past my shoulders have over powered them


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

pob80 said:


> He was mate if eric guy posts some photos up you will see just how good a standerd it was in his class and all though hard to see there Adam had arms over 20 and a half inches cold in that shape and thanks ive been trying bring my arms up as in the past my shoulders have over powered them


Thanx gaz.

Mate you have brought up your arms nicely, they are no issue now at all, they look really good!

I keep re-iterating, everything is on track, just make sure you are super tight come show day, all that matters. We saw what can happen and i have taken something very valuable from it yesterday. So it's 100% important to stay totally focussed on the goal because you are on track totally right now with only 5 weeks to go

Ps...please post up that pic of you and i that amy took after the show, showing our arms in the arm pose lol... and im not saying that out of spite (you know that) cos your arms are really good and you got plenty of comments yesterday about them...but i just was really pleased the way mine looked hehehe, it really shows off the peak nicely:laugh:

Take care bud, going into west end now, back to work as usual, am sure we'll chat tonight.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Britbb said:


> go
> 
> Ps...please post up that pic of you and i that amy took after the show, showing our arms in the arm pose lol... and im not saying that out of spite (you know that) cos your arms are really good and you got plenty of comments yesterday about them...but i just was really pleased the way mine looked hehehe, it really shows off the peak nicely:laugh:
> 
> .


Ha mate ive messaged her to upload the pics of her camera and said having a busy day job is no excuse lol  catch you laters


----------



## BigHifbbPro (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Buddy....It was great having a little natter while watching the Lhwt's....just wish I was not so busy to catch up more with you, and with many more in attendance on Sunday. Just hang in there and I look forward to seeing the finished product come MR Hercules time!!

Never give up on that dream....

*BIG H*


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

BigHifbbPro said:


> Hi Buddy....It was great having a little natter while watching the Lhwt's....just wish I was not so busy to catch up more with you, and with many more in attendance on Sunday. Just hang in there and I look forward to seeing the finished product come MR Hercules time!!
> 
> Never give up on that dream....
> 
> *BIG H*


 No doubt catch up again soon if not will be the hercules all the best :beer:


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Monday the 21st of october from this day im on a night shift at work for the week my day was my usual 40 minute walk to the gym followed by 20 minutes on the treadmill I returned to the gym later on in the early evening to train chest and biceps which went the same as documented earlier give or take a rep or 2 then did my 40 minute walk home. I worked from 10pm till 6am and at 6:30am I did a third bout of cardio this time for 30 minutes before bed, my last night shift is on friday night finishing saturday morning so untill then i will be doing 3 lots of cardio a day before the diet change and further carb drop from monday the 28th of october which will be the 4 week out mark and will drop back to 2 seasions then.

Tuesday the 22nd of october went pretty much the same as monday apart from legs were trained instead starting with quads to get a pump with low intensity then pushed myself for hamstrings and calves finishing each bodypart with a FST 7 exercise.

On monday after my cheat meal at pizza hut with Adam Brit BB I was full as f*ck but a bit more watery bellow is a pic of how I looked at the 5 week out mark








http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/league_cup/default.stm]


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Looking good mate.

Keep it going.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

PRL said:


> Looking good mate.
> 
> Keep it going.


 :beer: Chears dude im trying i'll be up brummie land to support you and Adam next weekend mate


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Nothing really new to report been doing my night shifts and cardio as posted on my previous posts had a good shoulder tricep workout and my delts were striated to pieces and super heavy weight Dean Mcternan looked me over and was shocked how much my condition has changed in the last 2 weeks I can allways count on Dean to be honest with me if I ask his opinion hes 100% honest like at my last show told me 10 days out I was behind and gave me the motivation to kick the ar5e out of myself! Dean has the britain coming up and is a very shreded just under 20 and a half stone at the moment with crazy vascularity last year he got marked down for his pec tear and got 6th which since has been fixed and hardly if at all noticable!

Im begining to feel more and more in a daze at the moment and forgetting smaller things and replying to people if I havnt replied to any pm's, emails or texts bare with me with work diet food prep training cardio and being a dad and other home stresses I enjoy my own space and not very talkative when I eventually get spare time :confused1:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Gaz, you're 5 weeks out and already leaner than about half the people that ive seen in the inter over 90's category this year. You will come in very well.

Infact im looking foward to seeing the finished outcome on the day. With some more fat loss and then a deplete and load you will look wicked mate.

Really vascular, tight and full. On your tall frame and also filled out it's gonna look wicked on stage!

Just think of the marylands on the day of the brum show hehe, stay nice and strict and then you get that as a reward hehe, thatll keep you going for the next 10 days now :laugh:


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

ha yes mate looking forward to that sunday to see you bring it and be even more motivation for the final 3 weeks!

Today was a leg day and allthough they need bit more size to match my upper body but the condtion is coming through a treat on them even though they a watery from all the cardio and training they are getting vascular as hell and getting veins and detail come out I never knew I had! This sunday I am going to raise my clean carbs slightly and have a big junk meal this will be my last major 1 from then on in will be clean carb refeeds only once a week but maybe a few cookies and some sugars on that day aswell depending how im coming in, from monday the carbs drop agaoin and the fats come up slightly I will post my new diet on the monday.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Today was back had a good workout despite feeling drained and flat again went similar to the 1 I posted up before im working the door tonight for a few hours then after that I have no work till wednesday afternoon so can get a chance to catch up on some rest bellow is my new diet that starts from monday then a week later will be couple more of minor changes;

*4 WEEKS OUT DIET*

*
*

*
*

*
*1) 25 grams whey isolate 25 grams blended source protein, 50 grams powdered oats.

2) 200 grams cooked weight extra lean mince beef made into burgers, 50 grams dry weight brown basmati rice with 2 369 oil cap and 2 cla cap.

3) 200 grams chicken cooked weight, 50 grams dry weight brown basmati rice with 2 369 oil cap and 2 cla cap.

4) 50 grams wms 15 - 20 minutes later 50 grams whey isolate.

5) 200 grams chicken cooked weight, with natural peanut butter spread on.

6) 25 grams whey isolate 25 grams blended source protein with 2 369 oil cap and 2 cla cap.

7) 200 grams cooked weight of white fish and broccoli with 2 369 oil cap and 2 cla cap.

8) 25 grams of blended source protein 1 table spoon of extra virgin olive oil which I awake 2 - 3 hours in to my sleep to have then back to sleep.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

pob80 said:


> Today was back had a good workout despite feeling drained and flat again went similar to the 1 I posted up before im working the door tonight for a few hours then after that I have no work till wednesday afternoon so can get a chance to catch up on some rest bellow is my new diet that starts from monday then a week later will be couple more of minor changes;
> 
> *4 WEEKS OUT DIET*
> 
> ...


Good amount of food there mate. Think thats been my problem as i believe i tend to under eat, particularly as the show approaches...

Realised this now that im post show and upped the clean carbs..got fuller and just as vascular and lean at 1st. Now starting to fill out though..

Your carb intake is more than i normally eat mate, but obviously your doing well from it.

Do you keep the protein drinks and wms in for much longer??


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

BRABUS said:


> Good amount of food there mate. Think thats been my problem as i believe i tend to under eat, particularly as the show approaches...
> 
> Realised this now that im post show and upped the clean carbs..got fuller and just as vascular and lean at 1st. Now starting to fill out though..
> 
> ...


Thanks mate next week im going to cut out the blended protein ive been using (eg syntha 6 pro peptide) and replace totaly with zero carb isolate ive been using syntrax necter straw berry kiwi flavour then add a small amount of olive oil to slow down the absorbtion when I use it for meals then a week out bye bye the powders.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Today sunday the 27th of september is the magic 4 week out point and was a non weight training day i awoke and did the ritual 40 minute walk to the gym followed by 20 minutes on the treadmill and today is a refeed day this is what I had and going to have;

1) 50 gram wms

20 minutes later

2) 50 grams of blended source protein 75 grams powdered oats

3) 1 bananna 200 grams cooked weight lean mince beef made into burgers 75 grams dry weight brown basmati rice

4) 1 bananna 200 grams cooked weight chicken breast 75 grams dry weight brown basmati rice

5) good fellas deeply delicious massive on meat pizza pack of marryland cookies small bag of tangy cheese doritos bar of whispa gold the caramel 1 :thumb:

6) 200 grams cooked weight chicken breast with natural peanut butter

7) 250 grams of white fish and broccoli

8) awake into my sleep and have 1 scoop of a blended source protein

Mentaly I feel great now it gave me what I need and I will not be having pizza now untill after the show clean carb refeeds only with maybe the addition of a few cookies or a nandos on those days untill 2 weeks out.

Another stress I had lifted was my posing music finally got mixed the 2 tracks and all the sound samples cane to a total of 59 seconds sneaking into the 1 minute limit and its the best music I have had done yet routine is sorted just practicing my transitions and even more so now ive heard there is going to be a best poser and presentation trophy!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

all sounds gd mate, glad u enjoyed ur refeed


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

XJPX said:


> all sounds gd mate, glad u enjoyed ur refeed


 yes mate mentaly I needed couldnt have came at a better time! Jordan are you going to the midlands show this weekend?


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

pob80 said:


> yes mate mentaly I needed couldnt have came at a better time! Jordan are you going to the midlands show this weekend?


mate im thinkin of going, it depends on how i feel to be honest, are you? im craving food tonit, next week is my last cheat which i will defo need mentally aswell so i can giv the last 2 weeks my all


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

XJPX said:


> mate im thinkin of going, it depends on how i feel to be honest, are you? im craving food tonit, last week is my last cheat which i will defo need mentally aswell so i can giv the last 2 weeks my all


good thinking i'll be there with Adam he's giving the inter over 90s another shot


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Just heard Miles took the Mr Plymouth a well done to him no doubt his motivation is going to be through the roof now and mine to knowing ive got to push myself even harder cant beat a bit of friendly rivalry lol :whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Gareth looking good mate you will be hard to beat come show day buddy keep it going mate


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> Gareth looking good mate you will be hard to beat come show day buddy keep it going mate


Thanks mate just going to stick to the plan and bring it be cool if you could make it down allthough its a day after the universe


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

The new diet kicked in today and with the reduction in carbs I was p*ssing alot more that and with the junk meal made me hold onto more water so it may have been that coming off aswell, im enjoying the time off work from my main job its rest I needed for my body and mind at this stage allso the other night I made the decission to quit working the door totaly after over 11 years I dont enjoy it any more its not the laugh it used to be and a large majority of the guys working it now lack the balls and mind set to do it and are ok draging some skinny 18 year old out and throwing them about but sh*t a brick when confronted with some 1 with either a bit of size or can handle themselves, that and I find it very hard to bite my lip and stand there being abused lol

In the gym today 2 pics were taken my trademark most muscular and just a side pose where you can see the water I put on and holding but on a plus side allthough watery you can see my lower back coming through in the mirror


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey gaz, DAMN didnt realise until i had a second glance but even with the extra water retention from your last cheat day yesterday, you can see some crazy definition in the lower back coming out, really good striations!

The most muscular looking great as always, nice striations starting to become v prominant in the chest and also vascularity is wicked.

Stick with it, all the detail is coming out, come contest day you will be peeled! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

great work and great log of preperation- which makes interesting reading - very good luck to you - work on the smile  ) will help.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking awesome, dude!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

**** hot POB


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

looking v sharp mate, lower back looks tremendous


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks guys im pushing myself as much as I can for this 1 mentaly I feel f*cked allready emotions up and down at 3 and a half weeks to go I only had those feelings before in the last final week


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

looking great pob...love the xmas tree striations


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

most muscular looks hard as fcuk mate well done :thumb: good luck with the comp will be watchin to see how you get on:thumbup1:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking great mate!!


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks guys ive been slack on updating this for several days I went to watch the midlands show the weekend just gonewas an inspiring day with some great physiques on show well done done to Adam brit-bb winning the inter over 90 and Simon Fan in the light heavies and the X frame of Pete Lawson getting 2nd in the heavies my brain was fried that day for those who saw me knew I was far from my normal self! The only changes that have been made this week at the 3 week mark is a another diet change and here it is;

*3 weeks out diet*

1) 50 grams whey isolate, 50 grams powdered oats and 2 tea spoons of extra virgin olive oil.

2) 200 grams cooked weight extra lean mince beef made into burgers, 50 grams dry weight brown basmati rice with 2 369 oil cap and 2 cla cap.

3) 50 grams wms 15 - 20 minutes later 50 grams whey isolate.

4) 200 grams chicken cooked weight, 50 grams dry weight brown basmati rice.

5) 200 grams chicken cooked weight, with 2 369 oil cap and 2 cla cap.

6) 50 grams whey isolate with 2 369 oil cap and 2 cla cap.

7) 200 grams cooked weight of white fish and broccoli with 2 369 oil cap and 2 cla cap.

On monday at the 3 week out mark I had some photos taken with another guy competing in the inter over 90 and the hercules show his names Nick and thing you guys will agree he has an awsome physique he is good friends with IFBB pro George Farah and has had majority of his prep handled by him.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

excellant pics Gareth you and Nick will be hard to compete against come show day


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> excellant pics Gareth you and Nick will be hard to compete against come show day


 Thanks mate in my eyes I have allready achieved what i wanted by being bigger and in better shape then my last show but would mean so much to compete and do well in my home town and at the venue where I worked the door for 7 years


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking awesome pob very impressed


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Looking awesome...will be there on the day -good luck


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

hilly said:


> looking awesome pob very impressed





Kate1976 said:


> Looking awesome...will be there on the day -good luck


Thanks I appreciate all the kind words and compliments especially in these final couple of weeks there very motivating :thumb:

Nothing new to report apart from each day at the moment I appear to be getting tighter and tighter dropping a bit more fluid and face getting even more sunken here is another pic from monday at 3 weeks out


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

awesome pics matey   , looking v v sharp im mega impressed.....its gonna b a gd day for u at the herc


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lookign good Pob.Very impressed. Cant wait for the show now!!!


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks Jordan im gutted I cant make the britain to support you adam and the other guys off here but i'll be a dopey zombie with tunnel vision lol and willsey when this is over we will have to meet up for some good HIT mass training


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Nothing new to report just being consistant with my plan I have a further diet adjustment that kicks in on monday the 12th of october which I will post tomorrow im tightening up by the day and its just really fluid left now which with a few adjustments starts coming off from tomorrow and some reason the last few weeks my quads have grown heres a pic them at 2 and a half weeks out they still need a couple of good off seasons to bring them up to a good proportion im happy how they have improved considering the problems I still have with my movement and no sensation


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

look of that lean slab of meat! lol loooking at that wants me to cut it off and cook it up. yum yum. prob over 500g protein in that


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

I trained back today was very depleted and couldnt get a good pump and was watery heres a few pics from my camera phone you cant see alot of the vascularity or striations but I think it gets the point across :whistling:


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

At this stage in my prep I have gone past my expectations and have allready bettered myself from last time I have beaten myself so far and all that has to be done is do the best I can do on the day of the show and be happy with the package I bring I cant control who may come out the wood work and decide to compete all I can do is be the best I can how ever I still want that 1st place after getting 2nd twice :thumb: :thumb : I have been fortunate to see Dean Mcternan training and preping for the british super heavies in the same gym as me and his shear pressence has been motivating and having him and gym owner Scott Horton as a pair of regular eyes to see how im coming through in person, you can post and send all the pics over the net and email but having some 1 to look at you regularly has been priceless so a big thank you to them giving me an honest opinion even though sometimes I may wish not to hear it lol I have been doing this prep myself with using Dean but mainly Scott as a pair of eyes and the wise 1 Paul Scarb has been on hand aswell for me to pick his brains about a few things I find to get my dieted mashed brain around lol so thank you to him.

Bellow is 2 pics taken at 2 weeks out from the british of Dean at over 20 stone!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Pob you look awesome mate making great improvements every time you post pics.

Dean looks HUGE


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

wow you have both improved so much m8 :thumb:


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thank you guys for the kind words 

This is my diet and daily routine for this week im working a night shift this week 10 pm till 6 am;

*2 weeks out diet and routine*

L-carnitine and ECA upon waking then a 40 minute walk to the gym followed by 20 minutes on the treadmill at 5% incline 6kmh

*1)* 50 grams whey isolate, 40 grams powdered oats and 2 tea spoons of extra virgin olive oil.

A 12 minute sunbed Mon, Weds and Fri maybe sun not sure yet as skin will need time to heal.

*2)* 200 grams cooked weight extra lean mince beef made into burgers, 40 grams dry weight brown basmati rice with 2 369 oil cap and 2 cla cap.

L-carnitine, AAKG and ECA followed by weight workout days off weight training are weds and sun so the rice in meal *4) *will be changed to natural peanut butter spread on the chicken after my weight work out 40 minute walk home before meal *3)*

*3)* 40 grams wms 15 - 20 minutes later 50 grams whey isolate.

*4)* 200 grams chicken cooked weight, 40 grams dry weight brown basmati rice.

Start work 10 pm till 6am

*5)* 200 grams chicken cooked weight, with 2 369 oil cap and 2 cla cap.

*6)* 50 grams whey isolate with 2 369 oil cap and 2 cla cap.

*7)* 200 grams cooked weight of white fish and broccoli with 2 369 oil cap and 2 cla cap.

Take L-carnitine and ECA 30 minutes before finishing work when I finish do a 30 minute hill walk.

*8) *25 grams zero carb whey protein isolate and 1 tea spoon of extra virgin olive oil

Then off to bed to repeat the next day


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

are l carnitine and eca ur only fat burner mate or are u using clen aswell?


----------



## BD009 (Aug 10, 2009)

Pobosauras indeed mate! haha, keep it up fella, you really have improved over the past years and seems like you know what is working for you so keep it up! Again, great conditioning, getting tighter and tighter day by day and the hard work is definitely paying off! Will hopefully make it up to support you mate. Keep it up and good luck for final stages of prep.


----------



## BD009 (Aug 10, 2009)

Big Dean isn't looking too shabby either  , BIG improvement and seems to know what he needs to do to fulfill his potential. Awesome! :rockon:


----------



## SudipS (Oct 2, 2009)

the condition on those hamstrings is something out of this planet!


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks guys sorry I havnt replied to any emails messages etc as in this final stage ive been forgetfull and a bit brain dead in knowing what to say ive had to cut my cardio back to a light 40 minute strole first thing in the morning and 40 minute post work out hardly intense just walking where I need to get to because despite pushing myself have fallen over and nearly passed out twice from being heavily depleted and not really having anything else to come off as I type this I am sodium filled 16 stone 9 at 9 days out and dare I say it feeling very confident for the first time leading up to a show, bellow are 2 pics and even being sodium water filled and taken on a phone it shows my condition and when the water comes off I should get that dense grainy look ive been thriving for and pushing myself pics taken on the thursday 10 days out


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Looking fking amazing mate! I'll be there with pat and the boys to cheer you on


----------



## BD009 (Aug 10, 2009)

F*ck! Awesome conditioning Pob! Congratulations mate, keep strong!


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks guys the more support the better on the day, end of the day im on stage in tiny pants so need all I can get lol and for those who are friends on my facebook you will know what I posted last week!? If I win my class I will go shoping the following day in my local asda in my posing trunks  lol to avoid legal problems I have to wear something on my feet and top half so flip flops thin cut stringer training vest and trunks it is should get a few stares pushing my trolley around buying up pizza cookies and ice cream and I will video it and upload it to youtube aswell lol but only if I win


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

pob80 said:


> Thanks guys the more support the better on the day, end of the day im on stage in tiny pants so need all I can get lol and for those who are friends on my facebook you will know what I posted last week!? If I win my class I will go shoping the following day in my local asda in my posing trunks  lol to avoid legal problems I have to wear something on my feet and top half so flip flops thin cut stringer training vest and trunks it is should get a few stares pushing my trolley around buying up pizza cookies and ice cream and I will video it and upload it to youtube aswell lol but only if I win


Lol! That's hilarious pob! Can't wait to see that!

I have my tickets so me and the mrs will be there to show as much support as possible.

You going on Sunday?


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

willsey4 said:


> Lol! That's hilarious pob! Can't wait to see that!
> 
> I have my tickets so me and the mrs will be there to show as much support as possible.
> 
> You going on Sunday?


 I really want to support my friends and guys off here but sadly no i'll be a week out and getting focused yet relaxed for the week ahead oh yeah and planning my shopping list :thumb:


----------



## BD009 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hahaha, mate.... i may not make it to the show..... but i'll definitely make it to asda!! :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

mate u look unreal great stuff


----------



## BD009 (Aug 10, 2009)

Caught Pob on my way out from Hercules gym having a nap on the recliner chair. He looked absolutely shattered and could hardly form a sentence. He well and truly was f&cked......lol. Keep strong buddie and you'll get what you deserve come next sunday!


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks hilly mate are you going to be there on the day? lol Dan I had to have a small refeed because my vission and knees kept nearly giving way nothing to drastic just 2/3rds a pack of rice cakes with natural peanut butter spread on spread out over the last 5 hours feel like a new man now lol the way my metabolism is frying at the moment this will hardly touch me before the depletion starts on monday


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

On monday I started my depletion phase which will run monday tuesday wedsnesday, I will train full upper body work outs on these day 2 exercises for each bodypart at 3 sets of 15 reps for each exercise cardio will be performed a low intensity 20 minute walk round the block before my final meal meal 6 as my condition is where it needsto be and no point over exerting myself just keep my body ticking over while I deplete my muscles ready, here is my depletion diet;

1) 250 grams of turkey breast and 17 grams dry weight of basmati brown rice.

2) 250 grams of turkey breast and 17 grams dry weight of basmati brown rice.

3) 250 grams of turkey breast and 17 grams dry weight of basmati brown rice with x1 369 cap and x1 cla cap.

4) 250 grams of turkey breast, hand full of broccoli with x1 369 cap and x1 cla cap.

5) 250 grams of turkey breast, hand full of broccoli with x1 369 cap and x1 cla cap.

6) 250 grams of turkey breast, hand full of broccoli with x1 369 cap and x1 cla cap.

6 litres of water will consumed through out the day along with 5 grams of vitamin C all my turkey is covered in scwartz dry lemon pepper and lots and lots of salt before being cooked on the george foreman then when the food is all together after being cooked more salt added.

Cant wait to the loading starts on thursday I could never dream at the start of my prep I could look like how I am looking now today in the morning first thing I weighed in at 103 kg.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

seems like everything is on track mate cant wait to see pics.


----------



## BD009 (Aug 10, 2009)

All the way Pob, you look like your right on track mate and you should come in to this competition feeling very confident, although at the moment im pretty sure your not feeling anything due to being braindead,lol. Btw mate, i know its your last day of sodium loading but just a suggestion- try boiling ur turkey in stock- loads of salt and tastes alright made into a soup. good luck with final day of depletion


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks guys Dan im on auto pilot and just use the george without thinking or using extra brain power lol its all cooked up for the day now any way but may be someting to look into next time!? Today is the last day of depletion and I will start loading tomorrow I will post my carb up routine on here after the show to avoid any one posting potential negative comments about it that may make me drift from the plan and make stupid changes at the last minute! Why oh why couldnt the weather wait till next week for the temperature to drop and get colder least I will have a chance for me to get some fat and water on myself to keep warm! lol


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

hi m8

always read your journal :thumb: not long now buddy .

dieting is like child birth, women always say never again, then when its all over they cant wait for the next one lol


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

FATBOY said:


> hi m8
> 
> always read your journal :thumb: not long now buddy .
> 
> dieting is like child birth, women always say never again, then when its all over they cant wait for the next one lol


lol if I qualify for the british there will be another very soon and an off season serious mass journal :thumb: and thanks mate nice to know peeps check up on my progress!


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Finaly the day of the carb load is here I awoke with my first meal of 8 rice cakes with apple pie filling over them and it tasted so damn good!! Time to fill up and get freaky now


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Best of luck for sunday mate. Enjoy the food dude!!

J


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

all the best for sunday mat and enjoy the carbs you have earned them


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

good luck mate. Seen the picks on Facebook and you looked shredded


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Good luck for the weekend babe, i may or may not see u there!!

x


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Condition is excellent mate.. Grainy! Good luck mate!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Apple pie....yummmmmmm......haha get it down ya matey!


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks guy really appreciate the support and kind words im loving the carb up this time around begining of next week I will post the final plan and foods I took in


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Today is friday the 23rd of october and on the 2nd day out of free of my carb up and mentally right now I feel the best I have over the 6 weeks and physically aswell and well without getting to carried away damn look it aswell lol as I should below was my eating day for the foods I consumed in the first day of loading, my body can handle alot of carbs at this time and in the past I allways have been scared to follow this for my last 2 shows and in result on the day panicing taking in extra food and water in return losing my cutsand detail and not filling out and drying out like I wanted just a smooth skinny bloated mess lol



*1ST Day Loading Thursday Eat Every Hour 15 min 8 Litres *
​
1) 8 rice cakes and 200 grams apple pie filling.

2) 75 grams white basmati rice and 100 grams turkey breast.

3) 300 grams boiled potato.

4) 8 rice cakes and 200 grams apple pie filling.

5) 75 grams white basmati rice and 100 grams turkey breast.

6) 300 grams boiled potato.

7) 8 rice cakes and 200 grams apple pie filling.

8) 75 grams white basmati rice and 100 grams turkey breast.

9) 300 grams boiled potato.

10) 8 rice cakes and 200 grams apple pie filling.

11) 75 grams white basmati rice and 100 grams turkey breast.

12) 300 grams boiled potato.

13) 8 rice cakes and 200 grams apple pie filling.

14) 300 grams boiled potato.

15) 4 rice cakes (awake in my sleep 2 to 2 half hours in then back sleep total sleep 4 to 5 hours nap through day).

10 grams of vitamin- c was consumed throughout the day aswell, allthough my water (highlands spring) says on here 8 lites I kept that as a minimum and consumed more.


----------



## BD009 (Aug 10, 2009)

Looks good mate-i think almost everyone underestimates how much carbs they need to fill out properly. Good luck buddie! :rockon:


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

BD009 said:


> Looks good mate-i think almost everyone underestimates how much carbs they need to fill out properly. Good luck buddie! :rockon:


 This is so true in the past I have been so worried about over spilling etc that I came in flat and dry took in more carbs backstage with water and fcuked tings up this time im coming in dry shreded and full as a house and be the best my 6 foot 2 frame will let me be this year


----------



## BD009 (Aug 10, 2009)

Good stuff mate- Go get em!!!!! :2guns:

Remember to keep practicing posing mate- force the carbs in the muscles. Tip i got from Kimberly Ann.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Your gonna turn in to an apple Pie G haha


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> Your gonna turn in to an apple Pie G haha


 HA im loving it :thumb: and I bloody hope not will be alot of hungry guys backstage lol good job back stage Scotts putting on doghnuts and other snacks


----------



## BD009 (Aug 10, 2009)

pob80 said:


> HA im loving it :thumb: and I bloody hope not will be alot of hungry guys backstage lol good job back stage Scotts putting on doghnuts and other snacks


Thats what its about man, im glad Scott is doing that. They had cakes and sweets on a table backstage at the bnbf in july and it really went down nicely with all the competitors. Sounds like he know how to look after his guys! I have a feeling this Herc is going to be a good one! :thumbup1:


----------



## chilesy (Jul 25, 2009)

All the best for show,Loooking large


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Sounds good mate..

Scott put doughnuts when I competed..

I got off stage and ate the whole box only to realise that's all that was left with about 5 classes still to compete PMSL! I had sugar on my lips whilst the other class came off ready to tuck in.. oops!


----------



## BD009 (Aug 10, 2009)

Littleluke said:


> Sounds good mate..
> 
> Scott put doughnuts when I competed..
> 
> I got off stage and ate the whole box only to realise that's all that was left with about 5 classes still to compete PMSL! I had sugar on my lips whilst the other class came off ready to tuck in.. oops!


Errrhhhhhh!!!!!! u owe me some doughnuts then lukey boi!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

good luck mate! you look dorian yates grainy! Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## BD009 (Aug 10, 2009)

Unlucky mate, it must have been very tough line up for you to come 3rd. Keep focused mate and be proud of the improvements you've made in the past couple of years. I respect you a lot and your determination to win is second to none, it'll be your time soon so just keep plugging away. :thumbup1:

Dan


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dam he came 3rd im shocked he looked awesome. line up must have been great i cant wait to see some pics.

Congrats on your hard work mate and im sure you will continue to make improvements.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry you didn't get the result you wanted Pob. Was great to see you and miles battling it out on stage. Was a very good class indeed.

I still thought you looked awesome on stage. Was very impressed.

Hopefully catch you at Hercules soon. Can go through one of my killer quad workouts!

Take care

mike


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Well its finaly over and done with and I got 3rd place with miles being the clear winner. On the day I was not at my best Miles would had still won regardless he had the proportion and symetry going on to a tee and exploited my weak area my lower body. So the problem I had was the carb up 1st day of loading went brilliant 2nday on the friday afternoon I was 104 .5 kg big full sunken and dry as hell thhen come friday night I started getting a swelling in my stomach and sickness bug and holding water in this area heavily (my lil girl Amara is now unwell to bless her :-( )but I kept on with my plan even with the discomfort but when I started the typical dehydration on the saturday night cutting water and carbs at 18:00 I was not urinating once just cramping in my stomach in alot of discomfort. By 4am sunday morning I paniced and took a dyizide and managed before I left for the show to urinate twice not a large amonunt but the swelling had gone down from what it was and in a result making me go in alot flatter. I weighed in at the sunday weigh in at 98.5 kg bare in mind I was alot tighter and fuller on the friday at 104.5 kg, at this point I knew I had to eat eat and eat to fill up I tried to forget about the pain and discomfort I had and stinking every one out with my farts I couldnt stop even on stage in my compulseries. I started on rice cakes and no added sugar jam but after a pack that hadnt touched me so went on to the syrup binded flapjacks a mufffin and hand fulls of dolly mixture sweets yes I filled up but still far from what I was. Next time im going to do a 2 day carb up not 3 as I think this will work better for me. So what am I going to bring differently next time improve everything on my lower body bigtime after my leg op to hopefully sort it and recovery times I want to start putting some serrious size on them and with the off season plan in place think this is possible. So whats the next show well the whole pont of me doing this show is its in my home town in the club I used to work at was my first show in 2007 aswell when it was under wabba before so if my leg comes together ok and recovers in time I am going to come back next year to do the ukbff Mr Hercules 2010 much improved and win the intermediate over 90 kg.

The greatest accomplishment is not in never falling, but in rising again after you fall. "Vince Lombardi"


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Well done Gareth.

I was going to ask you whether or not you had considered doing the Stars show? You have probably gained about 20lbs already haha!!

I think it may be a good idea to trial something new. I know how hard it is in the final week and it seems like all the hard work of the last 14 weeks just goes down the pan.

If you are interested then I would be willing to help you for the last week leading in (or at very least have a chat). I wouldn't dream of charging you mate and the offer is there if you want it from one friend to another all you would need to do is get down to the Ministry.

I know how hard you work in the gym and I respect that a lot.

Its all part of the journey mate but when you find what works it makes the last week so enjoyable and the excitement grows day by day.

Well done again mate

J


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Mate you looked great on the stage... you didnt look like you were in any discomfort at all and gave a really good fight... a fvck me youre a big fvcker... looked awesome too...


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Pob, have i worked this out right?

You were about 15 1/2 stone on stage!?!?


----------



## ScottCP (Aug 26, 2007)

Pob, il catch you down the gym for a proper chat mate. Just wanted to say a big well done as i know how much you worked at it this time round.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

supercell said:


> Well done Gareth.
> 
> I was going to ask you whether or not you had considered doing the Stars show? You have probably gained about 20lbs already haha!!
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate was exactly 2 years in that show when it was under wabba since I first stepped on stage and I am am happy with the way I have progressed especially in condition just need that lower body and refinement I guess I know we havnt had a proper chat in ages and I need to make an effort to come down to see have a chat about things in general and a catch up hopefully in november before the xmas rush as ive a couple of weeks booked off work be cool to see staeve and catch up with Dr Dave Parry if he is about havnt had a catch up with him since a high fuelled magners night out we had up here lol


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Greyphantom said:


> Mate you looked great on the stage... you didnt look like you were in any discomfort at all and gave a really good fight... a fvck me youre a big fvcker... looked awesome too...


 thanks for the kind words mad my stomach was in agony I was farting during my compulseries I couldnt help it the judges must of been able to hear and smell it lol I tried to put effort into all my posing and routine but it was hard to feeling like that guess i'll get to see it when the dvd becomes available


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

willsey4 said:


> Pob, have i worked this out right?
> 
> You were about 15 1/2 stone on stage!?!?


 I think so :-s I dropped alot the last few days feeling the way I did and was no way near as full well 104.5kg on the friday dry full and tight then 98.5 on the sunday not being as tight or full 6kg less and looked worse from way I felt


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

well done bro as they say its all on the day best laid plans and all that . hats off to you for stiking with it 3rd is still a good placing ,


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

FATBOY said:


> well done bro as they say its all on the day best laid plans and all that . hats off to you for stiking with it 3rd is still a good placing ,


 thanks mate i'll post some pics when I get the good 1s through all the 1s ive seen so far have been focused on the competitors when they hit there pose and im not completing mine properly and new development today all the lovely food i stocked up on and the ben n jerrys i got in buy 1 get 1 free 2 of all the flavours they had there is ****ed my freezer died and its all ruined and havnt had a chance to have a hard repeated binge yet


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Did you take any measurements before you went on stage or close to show day by any chance?

Weird question i know but was curious to know your stats come show day?


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

willsey4 said:


> Did you take any measurements before you went on stage or close to show day by any chance?
> 
> Weird question i know but was curious to know your stats come show day?


 none at all mate to busy feeling rough couldnt urinate or go to the toilet and to busy being sick so a tape measure last thing on my mind just wanted to get up there and over with


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Heres a few pics from the show still waiting on the official 1s to come but some of what I looked like on the day the 1s I could bare to look at as I wasnt pleased how I looked on the day at all;


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

A shot of me and a beefed up Adam brit-bb day after the show when I had a chance to rest up and take in a little bit more food and fill up so to speak and look totaly different and better


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

u boys look huge lol


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

hilly said:


> u boys look huge lol


x2

Don't be so hard on yourself mate, I think you looked great


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

hilly said:


> u boys look huge lol





pastanchicken said:


> x2
> 
> Don't be so hard on yourself mate, I think you looked great


Thanks guys just know I could have been alot better then I was alot fuller dryer and being more seperated being ill was a set back but couldnt be helped allways next year though live and learn I guess but even how I looked on the day I still bettered myself from before and the friday before the show I looked the best I have looked ever so to myself im a winner on that day from bettering myself


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive been relaxing and resting had a couple light sessions in the gym grouping chest shoulders triceps together backand biceps couple of exercises for each body part with 3 sets of 10 reps without pushing myself to failure my off season training upper body will be grouped the same with only 1 working set per exercise and legs twice a week bringing total number workout days to 4 times a week I will be performing low intensity cardio this will either be 1st thing upon waking on non work out days or post workout I havnt decided yet, any way I will start an off season bulking journal aiming on my legs and overall mass from january so will document it all there here are a few more pics from the show courtesy of Amy Hickey [email protected] contact her for show photos from the hercules show;














































Show photos courtesy of Amy Hickey [email protected] contact her for show photos from the hercules show;


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Just an update with how im getting on upto 10 days after the show I was still having stomach troubles no way near as bad as the friday night before the sunday show but enough to cause discomfort and be annoying then on saturday the 7th of november I was out in town catching up with friends when my legs started feeling tight and slugish then within an hour I was collapsed to the floor in agony in my left leg I got a lift to my girl friends where she bless her drove me straight into A&E luckicly I work in my local hospital and my office is in A&E and 1 of my experienced doctor friends was on. The problem was in my anterior compartment (outer shin) I was born without sufficent fascia for the area to stretch and expand so when I had heavy swelling in the area from water retention (a type of compartment syndrome) where normal people could stretch the area elevate it to make it better I could not collapsed in pain got taken into A&E then straight up to theatres where they did a fasciaoctomy to release the swelling and pressure untill they could see what was going on, the swelling had stopped blood circulation resulting in nearly all the muscle in the area dying so it had to be removed when 1st in aswell I had an infection in the area and kidney problems so after 12 days in and alot of morphine, 4 ops and 37 stitches im now back at home scratching my nuts and finaly playing modern warfare 2 bellow is a couple of pictures of my leg


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Bloody hell mate that looks like a zipper from a wet suit!!!!! So whats the prognosis, are you going to be able to get back into training??

Do you/they know what caused this and the kidney problems??

Hope you have a full recovery mate and aren't suffering to much....

If you can mate, enjoy the rest...


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

to walk and live day to day im going to have to wear a support split to stop my foot from dropping to hold it in a fixed position its my left leg my right 1 was allready f**ked oh well I had plan to compete in the 2010 hercules this may now have to be 2011 leg training will have to wear supports on both sides and use only machines lucky my gym has good leg kit I will never be able to run again or do most sports was told competing taining and everything aswell but then another DR said I will as long as im carefull but no heavy weight and competings out but in myself I want to decise when I dont want to compete again not for something like this to stop me I just see it as a new challenge


----------



## chilesy (Jul 25, 2009)

All the best mate hope recovery goes well for you


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I wish you a speedy recovery Gareth. What a horrendous few weeks you have had.

J


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Fcuk me pob hope your ok.

Look forward to seeing you down hercules some time


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

chilesy said:


> All the best mate hope recovery goes well for you


thanks appreciate it



supercell said:


> I wish you a speedy recovery Gareth. What a horrendous few weeks you have had.
> 
> J


thanks j sh1t happens eh lol all I can do is turn things around and make the best I can from the situation


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

willsey4 said:


> Fcuk me pob hope your ok.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you down hercules some time


thanks mate i'll live was down at first but otherrs else where alot worse off so I just have to man up and deal with it see you soon


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Havent read all of this, But i can see your positive and im sure this will help you through :thumb: all the best.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Pob just glad your alive and well.I have only seen you on forums but your a good bloke and im glad your ok mate


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks guys appreciate all the kind words


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

life is so unfair at times m8 all the best buddy


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

FATBOY said:


> life is so unfair at times m8 all the best buddy


Thanks mate it is mate it can be very cruel in every aspect I was really down and depressed at first thought of wearing a support rest of my life to being able to walk but the there are loads of people worse off then me least I still have the leg and set about seeing it as a challenge.

When theres a will theres a way get knocked down bounce back twice as hard and make the most and exceed in the situation presented to yourself.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

fck me mate just saw this dont no how i missed it.

Im sure you will bounce back and glad you now have a positive attitude. what doesnt kill us makes us stronger 

hilly


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

hilly said:


> fck me mate just saw this dont no how i missed it.
> 
> Im sure you will bounce back and glad you now have a positive attitude. what doesnt kill us makes us stronger
> 
> hilly


 Only way to be when I dont want to compete again I want it to be my choice not something stoping me from doing it! :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

I hope things are on the up since I last spoke to you, gutted for you mate but I know nothing anyone can or will say will help at the mo. Find a focus, stick to it and you'll be amazed at what you can do. I got told at 16,17 and 18 that each knee op I had would mean Id never play sport at a high level, and Like you, I thought FCUK THAT!! Just be patient mate, every time you feel the weight can go up, give it another 3-4 weeks, I did it for 3 years but its worth it in the long run.

I had things put into perspective working in a special school. Look around you at your little girl and all the things that REALLY matter, take the strength from that to see through what you need to do now mate!


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

good attitude to have mate... good luck with the rehab

k


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

miles2345 said:


> I hope things are on the up since I last spoke to you, gutted for you mate but I know nothing anyone can or will say will help at the mo. Find a focus, stick to it and you'll be amazed at what you can do. I got told at 16,17 and 18 that each knee op I had would mean Id never play sport at a high level, and Like you, I thought FCUK THAT!! Just be patient mate, every time you feel the weight can go up, give it another 3-4 weeks, I did it for 3 years but its worth it in the long run.
> 
> I had things put into perspective working in a special school. Look around you at your little girl and all the things that REALLY matter, take the strength from that to see through what you need to do now mate!


Thanks mate I see it as a challenge wanted to compete next year 2010 its more going to be 2011 by time I deal with this and bring up the leg area and its got to ber the inter hercules again I need that win next time well with legs lol the hardest part is knowing rest of life have to wear support in that area to be able to walk as the muscle has been removed to control the foot and stabalise it but at least I have the leg and since I have it theres a way to train it, and hopefully be getting the hercules dvd this week cant wait to see it :thumbup1:



kirkelliott said:


> good attitude to have mate... good luck with the rehab
> 
> k


 chears dude


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Here are a few photo's Scott Leeson he has a thread stickied in this section quickly took on the day obviously he was aiming to get the best 1s of his brother Miles I just happened to be standing there for quick snaps im really impressed and I normally hate photo's of myself! If he was given his choice where abouts to set up for pics instead of random 1s from the audiance bet they would look even more amazing! The 1st pic is of me and miles;


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

All the best with your recovery mate, what a sh1tty couple of weeks you've had!


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Dan said:


> All the best with your recovery mate, what a sh1tty couple of weeks you've had!


 Thanks mate just have to stay positive


----------



## ScottCP (Aug 26, 2007)

pob80 said:


> Thanks mate just have to stay positive


Indeed mate stay positive, its just another bump in the road dude.

Take care of yourself in the meen time.

Scott


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Never lose heart, Pob - we're all rooting for you! :thumb:


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks guys i'll be in the gym a couple of days this week for coffee and a catch up see you then


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Over the next few weeks I will be starting a rehab journal and off season bulking journal which will be covering erverything from my physio exercises diet training split everything which will hopefully be from be begining to walk again upto bringing ny legs up to a competitive standard to my top half.

I was disgussing with a few close people today about competing again today my heart is telling me to do kent aug 2010 or the hercules oct 2010 but head is saying hold out to the hercules 2011 and come in even bigger and proportionate and do everything gradual I have a good group of people on call if I ever need any help or advice and a certain american ifbb pro thats offered to advise me in the offseason in slapping on even more beef bringing my legs up carefully


----------

